# recogida/recolección de basura



## aifustek032

A la hora de hablar de los servicios o empresas de recogida/recolección de basura, electrodomésticos viejos, residuos, etc., me gustaría saber qué palabra se usa o es más adecuada de usar en un texto dirigido a los ciudadanos hispanohablantes de Estados Unidos o de América en general. ¿*Recogida *o *recolección*?


----------



## Rocko!

En mi estado, Quintana Roo, es “(la) recoja de basura”, o, más formalmente dicho, “(el) servicio de recoja de basura”. Y por supuesto que puedes decir “(la) recolección de basura” y “servicio/sistema de recolección de b...”
También “recolección de residuos reciclables”, “(centro de) acopio de residuos reciclables”.
Pero “recogida” no suena bien por estos lares para este contexto.


----------



## swift

Este documento oficial de la ciudad de Nueva York habla de “recolección”:


> Envuelva los elementos infectados en bolsas selladas o en papel celofán para evitar que se propague la plaga. Coloque estos elementos en el contenedor adyacente a la vereda cerca del horario de *recolección de basura* del Departamento de Sanidad para reducir la posibilidad de propagación de la plaga.
> 
> https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/dsny/docs/harmful-products-brochure-spanish-06310S-f.pdf


Quizá doña @lauranazario y don @nelliot53 nos puedan confirmar si esta es la palabra más común entre los hispanohablantes estadounidenses.


----------



## SamQhest

Rocko! said:


> En mi estado, Quintana Roo, es “(la) recoja de basura”, o, más formalmente dicho, “(el) servicio de recoja de basura”. Y por supuesto que puedes decir “(la) recolección de basura” y “servicio/sistema de recolección de b...”


Acá en Colombia, ese sustantivo no es muy común. Para mí, mejor sería Recolección. Aunque Recogida es un sustantivo válido para este caso, recolección es el sustantivo perfecto para la acción de recoger


----------



## swift

“Recoja” no lo documentan ni el _Diccionario del español de México_, ni el _Diccionario del español usual en México_ de Lara Ramos. Sí aparece en el _Diccionario de americanismos_ de la ASALE, con la marca diatópica de México. Por lo visto, es un término muy regional que no parece adaptarse a las necesidades comunicativas planteadas por @aifustek032:


aifustek032 said:


> me gustaría saber qué palabra se usa o es más adecuada de usar en un texto dirigido a los ciudadanos hispanohablantes de Estados Unidos o de América en general


----------



## S.V.

Tamu000 said:


> mejor sería Recolección




Tampoco _recoja_ acá en el norte. _¿Ya pasó la basura? _


----------



## Rocko!

Entonces “recolección” porque “recogida” no es aprobado por los quintanarroenses y su recoja.


----------



## Graciela J

En Argentina: "recolección de residuos" o "recolección de basura".


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

La pregunta era para los ciudadanos hispanohablantes de los Estados Unidos (o de América, en general), pero por apuntarlo: en mi uso (y diría que en España, en lo que yo sé) lo de "recolección" suena horrorosamente mal. Siempre "recogida" de basuras.

Saludos


----------



## lauranazario

swift said:


> Este documento oficial de la ciudad de Nueva York habla de “recolección”:
> 
> Quizá doña @lauranazario y don @nelliot53 nos puedan confirmar si esta es la palabra más común entre los hispanohablantes estadounidenses.



En español puertorriqueño solemos decir *recogido* de basura / *recogido* de desperdicios sólidos.
Incluyo dos ejemplos.


> ... servicios completos en el Recogido de Desperdicios Sólidos Municipal y Comercial, Recogido de Desperdicios Biomédicos Regulados...
> Fuente 1





> ...para dar servicio de recogido de cartón y recogido y disposición de basura a más de 3,500 clientes, tanto del sector privado como gubernamental.
> Fuente 2



saludos,
LN


----------



## swift

Gracias, Laura.  Buen dato.  Al final, todas estas palabras se entienden, pero seguramente “recolección” es la que todo el mundo reconocerá.


----------



## Rocko!

lauranazario said:


> En español puertorriqueño solemos decir *recogido* de basura / *recogido* de desperdicios sólidos.


¡Masculino! Muy interesante.
Saludos.


----------



## Lamarimba

swift said:


> “recolección” es la que todo el mundo reconocerá.



Todo el mundo es mucho decir. Eso será en America. Si @aifustek032  preguntaba por el uso allá, ya le han respondido. A lo mejor el _garbage collection_ de los del norte se ha colado por ahí. Yo no lo sé.

Aquí desde luego, como decía @Miguel On Ojj, _recolección de basura_ suena horrible. La sola idea resulta ya abominable.

Aquí lo que se recolecta es la flor del azafrán.


----------



## swift

Lamarimba said:


> Todo el mundo es mucho decir. Eso será en America.


Sí, todo el mundo en América lo entenderá. 



Lamarimba said:


> A lo mejor el _garbage collection_ de los del norte se ha colado por ahí. Yo no lo sé.


Es la palabra de toda la vida al menos en Costa Rica y dudo mucho del influjo anglosajón en este caso.


----------



## Lamarimba

Viva América, incluida Quintana Roo.


----------



## Rocko!

Lamarimba said:


> Viva América, incluida Quintana Roo.


Gracias.


----------



## SamQhest

Lamarimba said:


> Aquí desde luego, como decía @Miguel On Ojj, _recolección de basura_ suena horrible. La sola idea resulta ya abominable.


Aunque acá en Colombia (norte) no se dice "recolección" (sino que se usan otros términos similares) no suena horrible. Acá lo entienden.


----------



## Rocko!

Tamu000 said:


> Aunque acá en Colombia (norte) no se dice "recolección" (sino que se usan otros términos similares) no suena horrible. Acá lo entienden.


Por aquí sí que suena horripilante la expresión “recogida de basura” (a mí me suena como si lo dijera un niño que está aprendiendo a hablar y no lo hace bien), pero esto solo es una percepción derivada de la costumbre o falta de costumbre por uno u otros términos, no tiene nada de malo mencionarlo ni debe llevar a la confrontación. Es bueno saber que “recolección de basura” no suena nada bien en España (allá suena horrible, dijeron). Es un conocimiento más para nosotros y es de utilidad para el diccionario.


----------



## swift

En lexicografía, no nos ocupamos de lo que suena horrible, sobre todo cuando es la valoración de una de millones de personas. Ningún diccionario contiene advertencias que digan “esto suena horrible en tal lugar”. Ese tipo de apreciaciones podrían revestir algún interés en materia sociolingüística si existiese una muestra significativa de hablantes que compartieran la misma representación, pero aun así su utilidad didáctica, lexicográfica y traductológica sería escasa —por no decir nula—.


----------



## Lamarimba

swift said:


> Ningún diccionario contiene advertencias que digan “esto suena horrible en tal lugar”.



El DLE, sin ir más lejos.

concha
12. f. *malson*. Arg., Bol., Chile, Guat., Par., Perú y Ur. coño (‖ vulva y vagina).


----------



## swift

“Malsonante” es una marca diafásica que califica el lenguaje soez; no se usaría para “recolección” solo porque a un hablante en alguna parte del vasto mundo hispanohablante le suena mal.  “Horrible” nunca lo he visto en ningún diccionario.


----------



## Rocko!

Eso sería un tema para otro hilo. Yo me refiero al diccionario de WR, cuyas entradas contienen enlaces a estos foros.


----------



## swift

Los manuales de estilo de WR no contemplan marcas estilísticas ni diatópicas para describir la percepción acústica subjetiva de algunos hablantes. Las marcas diafásicas para los disfemismos son harina de otro costal.


----------



## Rocko!

Nadie está escribiendo o editando el diccionario de WR en este hilo en particular. La utilidad para el diccionario respecto a poder saber si “recolección” o “recogida” son expresiones horribles o bonitas consiste  en que esa información sea verídica y esté disponible en *estos foros que son una extensión de los diccionarios*. Centenares de veces se ha visto que un forero que hace una consulta quiere enterarse de qué manera es percibida una palabra o expresión determinada que vio en el diccionario de WR. Y este es el caso.


----------



## swift

Ah, sí: los foros son una extensión de los diccionarios. Pero lo que aquí se expresa no necesariamente se recoge en la planta española que sirve de base para los diccionarios bilingües de WR. De ahí la aclaración: una cosa son los diccionarios bilingües y otra son los foros. 

Y hasta ahora solo tenemos el testimonio de un hablante de entre millones.


----------



## Rocko!

swift said:


> Y hasta ahora solo tenemos el testimonio de un hablante de entre millones.


??? No se te entiende. Wordreference no solicita que entremos en grupo para opinar algo que es verdadero para uno. La participación es individual.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Es  muy común usar el participio femenino para indicar una acción, incluso cuando una variante culta y/o más precisa existe y sería preferible: _una lavada de cara,  la recogida de firmas, pegarle una revisada a algo (en lugar de lavado, recolección, revisión, etc.)_


----------



## swift

Es verdad, @MonsieurGonzalito. Sin embargo, _la recogida de firmas_ me hace pensar en un acto puntual y no en una acción que se repite, como sucede con la _recolección_ de desechos.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Es  muy común usar el participio femenino para indicar una acción, incluso cuando una variante culta y/o más precisa existe y sería preferible: _una lavada de cara,  la recogida de firmas, pegarle una revisada a algo (en lugar de lavado, recolección, revisión, etc.)_





swift said:


> Es verdad, @MonsieurGonzalito. Sin embargo, _la recogida de firmas_ me hace pensar en un acto puntual y no en una acción que se repite, como sucede con la _recolección_ de desechos.


Hola.

¿Y qué pasa, @swift,  con la "lavada de cara" o el "pegarle una revisada a algo", que pueden ser tanto actos puntuales como repetidos a diario? ¿Qué tiene que ver que la acción sea puntual o que sea repetitiva para optar por una forma u otra? (Yo me lavo la cara todos los días... ).

Como dice @Rocko!, y aunque no se recoja en los diccionarios (¡bonito fuera que lo hicieran!), todos hemos dado nuestra opinión en algún momento sobre palabras o expresiones que nos resultan extrañas y que se usan en otras latitudes. Y así como yo dije que "recolección de basuras" me parece horroroso, casi un oxímoron, porque "recolección" lo asocio a algo "bueno", al acto de cosechar productos del campo: frutas, verduras, flores,... y mezclarlo con "basura" o "desechos" me causa rechazo; de igual modo, por los motivos que sean, a otras personas les parece horrible usar "recogida". Sin más.

Un saludo


----------



## swift

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Y qué pasa, @swift, con la "lavada de cara" o el "pegarle una revisada a algo", que pueden ser tanto actos puntuales como repetidos a diario?


Esos también me los he topado más en el habla cotidiana para referirse a acciones puntuales y no a hábitos.


----------



## Kaoss

Como han dicho, en España "recogida" es lo habitual. "Recolección de basura" me hace pensar en alguien que va abriendo los cubos, seleccionando lo que le interesa y dejando el resto.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Anda, que si los contertulios de este hilo tomaran conciencia de que hasta el s. XVIII _recolección_ significaba principalmente _recogimiento_ y por metonimia _monasterio de estricta observancia_... O que _recoger_ y _recolectar_ son en el fondo la misma palabra...  En serio, no busquemos tres pies al gato. Ambas opciones son igualmente válidas y creo que es conveniente aceptar todas las voces, siempre que -como ocurre aquí- sean conformes al espíritu de la lengua y no caprichosos desvaríos de los hablantes.


----------



## aifustek032

Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones. En lo relativo a la basura, en España se dice "recogida" y, al parecer, en Latinoamérica se usa mayoritariamente "recolección". Pero también he visto en un mensaje de este hilo la frase "Recogida de firmas"; solo por curiosidad, ¿aquí sí es habitual usar la palabra "recogida" (de firmas) en Latinoamérica o también en este caso sería mejor usar la palabra "recolección" (de firmas)?


----------



## swift

“Recolección de firmas” por estos cerros, valles y llanuras. Una “recogida” se da cuando es un único acto puntual. Es una palabra menos formal que “recolección”. De hecho, podría ser una voz vitanda, debido a que hace pensar en un acto de humillación, por alusión a la subyugación sexual.


----------



## Rocko!

aifustek032 said:


> Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones. En lo relativo a la basura, en España se dice "recogida" y, al parecer, en Latinoamérica se usa mayoritariamente "recolección". Pero también he visto en un mensaje de este hilo la frase "Recogida de firmas"; solo por curiosidad, ¿aquí sí es habitual usar la palabra "recogida" (de firmas) en Latinoamérica o también en este caso sería mejor usar la palabra "recolección" (de firmas)?


_Reunir firmas_. No he escuchado que nadie en mi zona diga “recogida” para esta acción.


----------



## S.V.

Como te sugieren, que _coger _es 'malsonante' acá y con algún prefijo _re_-común aún se asocia con la 'subyugación' de Swift.

Generalmente, no se daría con _Yo fui escogida_, _Lo encogieron_, etc. (_es_-V, _en_-V son poco productivos hoy). Fuera de algún chiste malo.


----------



## Lamarimba

S.V. said:


> la 'subyugación'



Aprovechando que el papa Franciscus conoce perfectamente el uso de _coger_, podría rogársele que diera con el mazo en la Real Academia para que *borren* las Treinta Acepciones del Verbo que anteceden a la Malsonante.

La medida consagraría  las costumbres de la otrora subyugada y hoy aplastante mayoría americana, y avisaría de facto a los incautos gringos que van al diccionario. Dos pájaros de un tiro.








​


----------

